# Bath faucet Leaking by Set Screw



## goobyman (Aug 2, 2010)

I replaced a bathtub faucet that never fully switched from bath to shower (water seemed to flow quite freely from the faucet with the switch pulled up.) 

I think I have done everything correctly and used plenty of plumbers tap on slip fit adapter.  

Now, not a lot of water is flowing but a small steady stream once the shower is turned on will drip from the back of the faucet and out of the hole where I tightened the set screw. 

I'm a novice at this trying to impress my wife so any advice would be helpful, I have thoughts that maybe I stripped the plastic threading on the inside of the faucet... Let me know guys, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Aug 2, 2010)

No tape is needed for a slip fit tub spout just deburr the edges with sand paper

 and apply silicone grease (usda approved) to the copper tubing . If you used

 thread tape it is possible that a part of the tape is causing the leak. Or if you 

tighten the set screw too much the tubing could be out of round and leaking


----------

